# Beer Tap Height



## redlegger (21/4/10)

Hi Guys, 
i have a font coming to mount on my converted chest freezer, but im a little worried the overall height will be a little high.
I have worked out that the height is going to be 1550mm from the floor to the center line of the taps. 
Do you think this is a little high , about normal?
What do you think the most comfrotable height to poor a beer is?

If its too high, ill have to wait till i build my bar and then mount in on that 

Andy


----------



## MarkBastard (21/4/10)

I can measure mine when I get home, but I reckon mine would be about that and it's a good height.


----------



## gava (21/4/10)

Im also interested in this, I'm making a kegerator also and just picked up a andle four tap font and looks alittle high..


----------



## gap (21/4/10)

With my bar the taps are about 1470cm from the floor. This is to the centre 
of the opening on the font where the tap swres into.
So 1550cm should be fine.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## white.grant (21/4/10)

about an arms length from the floor


----------



## Pollux (21/4/10)

My taps are mounted to the fridge door at a height of roughly 110cms from the ground. I personally find them a touch low (I'm 190cms tall myself) as I used to work in bars and was used to having taps that were roughly my chest height.

It really depends on how tall you (or whoever will be using the taps most) are. My wife likes the height my the taps here as she is only 155cm tall, the daughter likes the fact that if one of the taps has soda water she can use it herself (She's currently measuring at 100cm).


----------



## Snow (22/4/10)

Just got time to measure my tap heights. 

My Andales are 1.59 metres from floor to top of the taps, and my Dalex are 1.64 metres. Photos here. I would have preferred the Dalex taps to be a few cm lower, but they are still quite funtional at their current height. The Andales are a perfect height.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Paul H (22/4/10)

Snow said:


> Just got time to measure my tap heights.
> 
> My Andales are 1.59 metres from floor to top of the taps, and my Dalex are 1.64 metres. Photos here. I would have preferred the Dalex taps to be a few cm lower, but they are still quite funtional at their current height. The Andales are a perfect height.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Wouldn't be needing so much beer now the reds are winning hey Snow?

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## cubbie (22/4/10)

The standard for bench heights is 900mm which is comfortable for most activities (eg food prep), however pouring a beer requires a different movement and arm position. Anyway ignoring that rubbish your height sounds about right and ergonomic.


----------



## Snow (22/4/10)

Paul H said:


> Wouldn't be needing so much beer now the reds are winning hey Snow?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



i dunno mate - I seem to be going through a fair bit in celebration! GO YOU REDS!!


----------

